

31C3 Streaming: Saal 1 – SD Video - aestetix
http://streaming.media.ccc.de/saal1/

======
jkscm
You can find the complete schedule and talk descriptions here:
[https://events.ccc.de/congress/2014/Fahrplan/](https://events.ccc.de/congress/2014/Fahrplan/)

~~~
iamtew
And for those who couldn't make it to Hamburg there is more information on how
to get info on the congress outside of CCH here:
[http://events.ccc.de/congress/2014/wiki/Static:Congress_ever...](http://events.ccc.de/congress/2014/wiki/Static:Congress_everywhere)

------
chhantyal
There are concurrent talks going on (most in English and few in German). Right
URL is this [http://streaming.media.ccc.de/](http://streaming.media.ccc.de/)

Here is schedule
[https://events.ccc.de/congress/2014/Fahrplan/schedule.html](https://events.ccc.de/congress/2014/Fahrplan/schedule.html)

------
rdl
ccc's events, like 31c3, are some of the best produced I've ever seen -- great
speaker, press, and new attendee support, great wifi, great video streaming.
Even more impressive because it's done by volunteers.

~~~
lispm
I was blown away last year. Very very impressive.

~~~
boracay
I wish I could say the same. While it is a great event and everything rdl said
is true, it seems like it's suffering from trying to do too much at once. I
didn't walk away feeling I had to go again this year.

------
metafex
Also noteworthy: the GSM network at the congress works like a charm, it's
really awesome!

It's by the guys from eventphone.de running Osmocomm (more info at
[https://events.ccc.de/congress/2014/wiki/Static:POC](https://events.ccc.de/congress/2014/wiki/Static:POC))

------
sauere
Streamdumps (not the finished, polished final videos, just raw rtmpdumps):
[https://events.ccc.de/congress/2014/wiki/Streams#Streamdumps](https://events.ccc.de/congress/2014/wiki/Streams#Streamdumps)

------
alimoeeny
Chrome complains about their SSL certificate on
[https://events.ccc.de](https://events.ccc.de) Anyone else gets the same
error?

~~~
mpoloton
It is signed by Cacert web of trust. You can add the root certificates in your
browser here:
[https://www.cacert.org/index.php?id=3](https://www.cacert.org/index.php?id=3)

------
dantheman
Alec Empire just gave a great keynote, I highly recommend checking the
archives.

~~~
Omniusaspirer
It felt very convoluted to me, can't say I was a huge fan. No accounting for
personal taste though, and I'm sure I'll greatly enjoy some of the later
talks!

~~~
mrottenkolber
We live in a convoluted world. The message seemed simple enough for me.

------
albertzeyer
The wiki with much more information:
[http://events.ccc.de/congress/2014/wiki/Static:Main_Page](http://events.ccc.de/congress/2014/wiki/Static:Main_Page)

------
euh8
Do they have any information on the software they used for this livestream?

~~~
fl621
Member of the streaming team here. We're using a modified version of nginx-
rtmp for HLS and RTMP and Icecast for WebM. There's some information about
last year's setup in the 30c3 Infrastructure Review talk:
[http://media.ccc.de/browse/congress/2013/30C3_-_5609_-_en_-_...](http://media.ccc.de/browse/congress/2013/30C3_-_5609_-_en_-
_saal_6_-_201312301430_-_infrastructure_review_-_kay_-_peter_stuge_-_florolf_-
_sebastian_-_m.html)

~~~
TD-Linux
The WebM stream works great for me in Firefox. Thanks for taking the effort to
put this all together!

------
mot0rola
Does anyone know if these will be recorded so they can be played back later
today?

~~~
mathetic
They are released as talks finish.

[http://vod.c3voc.de/relive/](http://vod.c3voc.de/relive/)

~~~
mot0rola
w00t, thank you!

------
psykovsky
Anyone can watch the Citizenfour stream? Overload? Or cutting us out?

~~~
Maxious
"Public service announcement: no #Citizenfour won’t be streamed or released.
#31c3 (We are sorry.)"
[https://twitter.com/chaosupdates/status/548967780243222530](https://twitter.com/chaosupdates/status/548967780243222530)

~~~
psykovsky
Money before information. Well done Miss Poitras, I'm now truly convinced of
your altruistic intentions! /s

------
sarciszewski
Woot! I can't wait until djb + Tanja Lange's talk :D

------
speedym
thanks to CCC for streaming this :)

------
Syssiphus
It's called the Chaos Communication Congress, not Chaos Computer Congress.

~~~
ThomPete
Someone forgot to tell them then :)

At the bottom of the video:

by Chaos Computer Club e.V, FeM, ags & c3voc

~~~
nezza-_-
It is the Chaos Communication Congress done BY the Chaos Computer Club.

